# What is the difference between direct and indirect hire in Adnoc?



## Devon88 (Jan 20, 2021)

Dear Fellows,

I was recently interviewed by Adnoc for engineering position, the position is for direct hire. Does anyone know what is the difference of direct hire vs indirect hire (contracted) im term of benefit? Does it means direct hire is permanent employeed? 

Regards,
Bayu


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
No such thing as permanent - but from what i know of friends working at ADNOC - this is a good thing!
cheers
steve


----------

